# غلاسة ×غلاسة...!!!!



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

*اتصل واحد بصاحبه علي تليفون البيت ... فرد ابنه
 الرجل : باباااا فين؟
 الولد : بصوت وااااااااطي : بابا مسغول
 الرجل : فين؟ الولد : بصوت وااااااااطي : في الكنِينة (الجنينة)
 الرجل : طيب فين ماما؟ الولد : بصوت وااااااااطي : مسغوله
 الرجل : فين؟
 الولد :؛ بصوت وااااااااطي : ف المتبح (المطبخ)
 الرجل : اديني واحد كبير اكلمه ..مين اللى عندك ؟
 الولد : بصوت وااااااااطي : الزيران (الجيران)هنااا
 الرجل : اديني حد منهم اكلمه
 الولد : بصوت وااااااااطي :مسغولين
 الرجل : في ايه مشغولين ؟
 الولد بصوت وااااااااطي : مع بابا وماما
 الرجل :: مين كمان عندكم؟
 الولد : بصوت وااااااااطي :السرته (الشرطه)
 الرجل :طيب اديني اى واحد منه اكلمه
 الولد : وااااااااطي : مسغولين
 الرجل : في ايه مشغولين ؟
 الولد : بصوت وااااااااطي :مع بابا و ماما والزيران
 الرجل : يا ابني قلقتني بيعملوا ايه كلهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 الولد: بصوت وااااااااطي .. بيدوروا عليا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و هو مسحبى (مستخبى)فين؟؟ ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و هو مسحبى (مستخبى)فين؟؟ ههههههه



*انا اقولك بقى كان مسحبى فين:blush2:
هو يا حرام راح ينام على سريره لقى مامته مأنتخه ونايمه عليه بالعرض قام راح ينام على كنبة الليفينج 
يعنى كان هيعمل ايه الغلبان :t33:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا اقولك بقى كان مسحبى فين:blush2:*
> *هو يا حرام راح ينام على سريره لقى مامته مأنتخه ونايمه عليه بالعرض قام راح ينام على كنبة الليفينج *
> *يعنى كان هيعمل ايه الغلبان :t33:*



بجد بالعرض ههههههههههههههه تلاقى رجلها كانت مدلدله بره السرير ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بجد بالعرض ههههههههههههههه تلاقى رجلها كانت مدلدله بره السرير ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6::new6::new6::new6:



*ايه ده انتى تعرفيها ولا ايه :t33:
هااا نكمل ونحكى على الرمله ولا حرمتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه ده انتى تعرفيها ولا ايه :t33:*
> *هااا نكمل ونحكى على الرمله ولا حرمتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


  انا اعرفها؟؟!!-- لا لا حاشا و كلا مين تى:dntknw: هههههههههههههههههههه
 معرفش انا ناس بتنام بالعرض:2: هههههههههههههههه
 لا لا بلاش  كله إلا الرمله *مخدزاراتز *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه على رأى اللمبى هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا اعرفها؟؟!!-- لا لا حاشا و كلا مين تى:dntknw: هههههههههههههههههههه
> معرفش انا ناس بتنام بالعرض:2: هههههههههههههههه
> لا لا بلاش  كله إلا الرمله *مخدزاراتز *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه على رأى اللمبى هههههههههههههههههههههههه



*نحن نشكر الظروف ان عبوود لم يأتى بعد 
كفاية فضيحة الحرنكش لسه الصحافه بتكتب عنها هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نحن نشكر الظروف ان عبوود لم يأتى بعد *
> *كفاية فضيحة الحرنكش لسه الصحافه بتكتب عنها هههههههههههههههه*


ههههههههه عبود لم يأتى بعد بس المشاركه هى الى راحت له لحد باب البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يفتح الباب هيلاقى المشاركه وقعت عليه ههههههههههههههههه -- ااااه متفكرنيش بفضيحه الحرنكش ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههه عبود لم يأتى بعد بس المشاركه هى الى راحت له لحد باب البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يفتح الباب هيلاقى المشاركه وقعت عليه ههههههههههههههههه -- ااااه متفكرنيش بفضيحه الحرنكش ههههههه



*يا ساتر عليكى طيب استرى علينا :ranting:
خلاص بقى مضطره احكى انا كمان عن البص السورى وان الله جميل يحب الجمال :beee:
اقولك ما نجيب الخاص هنا احسن :t33:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ساتر عليكى طيب استرى علينا :ranting:*
> *خلاص بقى مضطره احكى انا كمان عن البص السورى وان الله جميل يحب الجمال :beee:*
> *اقولك ما نجيب الخاص هنا احسن :t33:*


يلهوى عليكى فضحتينا على العام كدا :spor22: مين البص الصورى ده :dntknw: تقصدى الخس السورى اااااااه 
ايوا ايوا الخس بتاعهم جميل انا دقتوا عندك حق--:t33:
طبعا جميل الخس و مفيد جدا هههههههههههههههههههه
 على رأى عبود
 أميييييييييييييييييييييييه اميييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يلهوى عليكى فضحتينا على العام كدا :spor22: مين البص الصورى ده :dntknw: تقصدى الخس السورى اااااااه
> ايوا ايوا الخس بتاعهم جميل انا دقتوا عندك حق--:t33:
> طبعا جميل الخس و مفيد جدا هههههههههههههههههههه
> على رأى عبود
> أميييييييييييييييييييييييه اميييييييييييييييييييييييييه


*ايووون ايووون هو الخس العتب عالكيبورد بقى ههههههههههه
مكانش اسمه عبود يا بنتى كان اسمه عبااااااااااااده مستورد الخس الاول ف المنطقه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايووون ايووون هو الخس العتب عالكيبورد بقى ههههههههههه*
> *مكانش اسمه عبود يا بنتى كان اسمه عبااااااااااااده مستورد الخس الاول ف المنطقه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


:new6::new6::new6:
:love45:


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياحرام الولد مستني لما يشوف هما يلاقوه ولا لآء


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياحرام الولد مستني لما يشوف هما يلاقوه ولا لآء


*يلاقوووه ايه ده مفيش اا حلى من ان
العيال يفضلوا مستخبين طول اليوم بزمتك مش اريح ههههههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (9 مايو 2013)

طيب لما و فى السن دة  وبيعمل كدة
لما يكبر هايكون اية ههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مايو 2013)

الرب يسعدك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil;34237[/COLOR قال:
			
		

> *ايه ده انتى تعرفيها ولا ايه :t33:*
> *هااا نكمل ونحكى على الرمله ولا حرمتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا اعرفها؟؟!!-- لا لا حاشا و كلا مين تى:dntknw: هههههههههههههههههههه
> معرفش انا ناس بتنام بالعرض:2: هههههههههههههههه
> لا لا بلاش كله إلا الرمله *مخدزاراتز *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه على رأى اللمبى هههههههههههههههههههههههه





Dona Nabil قال:


> *نحن نشكر الظروف ان عبوود لم يأتى بعد *
> *كفاية فضيحة الحرنكش لسه الصحافه بتكتب عنها هههههههههههههههه*





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههه عبود لم يأتى بعد بس المشاركه هى الى راحت له لحد باب البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يفتح الباب هيلاقى المشاركه وقعت عليه ههههههههههههههههه -- ااااه متفكرنيش بفضيحه الحرنكش ههههههه



*لأ بقى *
*فيها لأخفيها وأفهم بتتكلموا على أية *
*يا أما تبعتوا لى الخاص بتاعكم أنتم الأتنين أأقلب فيه براحتى *​​​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

هههههههههه
واد غتت بجد سايب الدنيا مقلوبة عليه و قاعد يتكلم ف التليفون
ايه العيال الخنيقة دي يا ربي ههههههه
بس نكتة جامدة يا دونا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)

والله يااختشى انا بعمل فى ماما اكتر من كدا وانا فى سنى هذا ههههههههههههه
جبتلها السكر والضغط والمرارة هههههههههه
بصراحة انا غلبت الواد دا بمراحل
زى مانا غلبت فريال فى كدة اوكية ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مايو 2013)

*قديمه بس حلوه*​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2013)

حلوه اوى سوكينه هههههههههههه
بقالى كتير مقرتش حاجه تضحك 
بس الواد سكرا اوى اوى 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

يخربيته ولد مجررررم بس عسسسسسسسل جدااا

بعشق شقاوة الاطفال بجد :  ))


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههه غلس فعلا


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (17 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ha ha ha ha
dobrze
molto bella
danke
by


----------

